# Under Bonnet Insulation Stuff



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Just wondering what the insulation stuff on the underside of my bonnet actually does. 

Is it worth removing? 

Thanks


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Removed mine, but will put on some alu heat sheet at the turbo area.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Is it also not like a fire resistant thing?


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Mine looks a bit tatty and really want to remove it but not sure if i will have adverse effects


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mine looked well tatty ordered one fron nissan and it comes in july


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bigchris350 said:


> mine looked well tatty ordered one fron nissan and it comes in july


for a 34 gtr is that? 
how much are they? 
dont suppose you know the part number for it do you? My nissan dealer wont deal with my car as its a 'import' so now im just ordering parts by the part number instead.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes mate that is for my 34 ill give you the part number as soon as i get it if thats cool as i dont know it , ordering from ancasters nissan, mines an import too tho . i recon its just parts guys being lazy to be honest


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bigchris350 said:


> yes mate that is for my 34 ill give you the part number as soon as i get it if thats cool as i dont know it , ordering from ancasters nissan, mines an import too tho . i recon its just parts guys being lazy to be honest




I know its the parts guys being prats. As soon as i pulled up they said they cant get parts the the skyline in the u.k. i said dont be daft and how do you know what i want to buy yet? 

I was after a exhaust/turbo gasket. Told them to look up a U.k car as there the same. They said they cant, gave them chassis number and the prats disapeared for 30 mins and returned to tell me there 200 quid each uke:

Told them to stuff it, i will order from another dealer. Got the part number myself and ordered over the phone using part number only and not telling them what car was. Turned out to be 30 quid or so and they was on the shelf! ****heads! 



Anyway, any idea on cost mate ?? 50 quid, 500 quid or something?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello mate i think it was about £120 mate ill get the part number this week


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Is there a reson you are replacing it not just removing it? What use does it have??

Cheers


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

its a heat shield for the paint on the bonnet as far as i know , is also fire proof


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

take it off and dump it, even with twin 2835 top mounts there is no problem with heat and it looks better without...


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Agree with the above - binned mine, polished up the paintwork and jobs a good'un, looks miles better.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Any chance of a pic dan?????


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

typerchris said:


> Any chance of a pic dan?????


it does work as a fire and heat sheild and sound deadening

But if your car is on fire, well your pretty stuffed anyway. 

As for heat shield. Cant see it being a problem for paint, i think it works more to lower the heat under the bonnet when the car is left in the sun. It can also work as insulation in cold countrys to stop things cooling to quickly. 

As for sound/engine noise

on all the supras we took it off it did make the engine noise louder. I think this is the main reason its there. 

Personaly i will be replacing mine with a new one. They look neat when in good condition. Its after there a few years old they start looking knackered and messy.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Does it make a big noise difference? 

I need to jet wash the underside of the bonnet as its the only way i will get it clean but i presume when i jet wash it, it will rip the insulation apart???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jet wash will kill it! 


Mine was in good condition, then a bloody mouse moved in and turned it into a nest! The bugger shit all over my engine to. Talk about no respect. 


And ye, massive difference on engine noise, this does depend on how loud your exhaust is tho. Try removing it and see. You can always put it back after.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> jet wash will kill it!
> 
> 
> Mine was in good condition, then a bloody mouse moved in and turned it into a nest! The bugger shit all over my engine to. Talk about no respect.
> ...


Little bugger ehh. 

Think i will try that if it will unclip ok


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> Mine was in good condition, then a bloody mouse moved in and turned it into a nest! The bugger shit all over my engine to. Talk about no respect.


I had the same thing with rats. makes a fantastic nest between the cam covers. I popped the bonnet and the thing darted..that made me and my sis jump!
I won't get a new one unless it's too noisy. Be nice if I could actually hear the turbo like I can in my dad's Vectra though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> I know its the parts guys being prats. As soon as i pulled up they said they cant get parts the the skyline in the u.k. i said dont be daft and how do you know what i want to buy yet?
> 
> I was after a exhaust/turbo gasket. Told them to look up a U.k car as there the same. They said they cant, gave them chassis number and the prats disapeared for 30 mins and returned to tell me there 200 quid each uke:
> 
> ...



Bloody idiots:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> it does work as a fire and heat sheild and sound deadening
> 
> But if your car is on fire, well your pretty stuffed anyway.
> 
> .




Very true, but if your trapped in the car after a crash and it allows you a few extra seconds to escape its got to be worth having:bowdown1:

What a grim thought-Bbq anyone?opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I would have thought it would be better without for big power cars. That way the bonnet can act as a heat sink rather than reflecting the heat back into the engine bay.


----------

